# B6, B12 and BBT?



## AuntMahee (Apr 20, 2006)

I have always had low temperatures (like pre-o is 95 or 96 something, post-o is 97 something, maybe an occasional 98, but rare). I understand that low thyroid function can make you have low temps, but I don't really have any other symptoms, except feeling cold, and some days tired (but how can you be sure about tired when you have a toddler, anyway?). My question is this:
If I take my vitamins, which include a prenatal, and extra b6, b12 and folic acid, my temp the next day is relatively a degree higher than I would have expected. Is that because the extra b vitamins help my thyroid perhaps? Interestingly enough, I had 2 m/c before our dd. And that cycle I had started with the prenatals, b6, b12, and folic acid after reading that 6 and 12 could help with miscarriages. So, does that all make sense?
Are your temps ever higher after taking 6 and 12. Oh, and during the day, I feel HOT sometimes, instead of comfortable or cold.
Weird...

~M


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I take a regular vitamin and extra Bs and folic acid, I haven't noticed a change in my temps. I take a B100. My cycles did get more regular though.

ETA: I forgot to mention that my temps are on the low side too. My average coverline is 97.3, but this cycle it's only 96.8
I wondered if I might have a thyroid problem, but I had it tested last year.. results came back within normal range


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

Extra B vits, which I take, do not affect my temps.


----------



## AuntMahee (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmm. Thanks for your replies. It just must be a coincidence, or maybe I'm just weird.


----------

